# لنفرح... بالرب.. يسوووووووووووع



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يناير 2011)

*صلاة ))*


*بأسم ألآب و ألأبن والروح ألقدس*


*الاله الواحد*

*آمين*



*· لنفرح بالرب يسوع ... من احبنا وقدم حياته لأجلنا...*

*· لنفرح في الرب يسوع ... فهو دائرة فرحنا التي تحمينا من مخاوف وقلاقل هذا العالم ...*

*· لنفرح برب المجد لأنه يغفر خطايانا ويطرحها بعيدا بعيدا في ألأعماق ...*

*· لنفرح به فالوحي يقول لنا ؛؛ ان اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل حتى يغفر لنا خطايانا ويطهرنا من كل اثم ...*

*· لنفرح به فهو يريحنا من أحمالنا الثقيلة ويحررنا من كل قيودنا المادية والمعنوية .. ويطلقنا لنختبر حياة الحرية الحقيقية معه ...*

*· لنفرح به عندما نجلس معه أمام كتابه المقدس ليشبعنا بكلماته التي هي كما قال داؤد النبي ""أحلى من العسل وقطر الشهد ...*

*·  * ولنفرح به عندما نأتي اليه فيعطينا جسده ودمه لنثبت فيه .. ونتهلل ونرنم  من أعماقنا "" فمنه امتلأ نا فرحا ولساننا يشدو تهليلا ...*

*· * نفرح به وفيه عندما دعانا لأن نشبع بالفرح .. داؤد النبي يقول له في مزموره أمامك شبع سرور .. في حضرتك ملء من الفرح ...*

*·  لنفرح بالرب ... ليزداد كل يوم فرحنا به ..ولن يقدر ابليس وشياطين هذا  العالم ان يشعرونا بالنقص أو أن يستعبدونا بالسيطرة علينا ...*
*·*
*لنفرح بالرب لأنه نظر الينا والى مأساتنا ليختبر قوة تحملنا ؛ قوة صبرنا ؛ قوة وحقيقة ايماننا*

*لنفرح به لانه وعدنا بالخلاص في هذا العالم وفي العالم الآتي في ملكوته السماوي*



*(( آمــيــن ))*

*م ن ق و ل*​


----------



## اليعازر (14 يناير 2011)

*+++آميـــــــــــــــــــن+++

ربنا يفرح قلبك أخي الحبيب​*


----------



## اليعازر (14 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *+++آميـــــــــــــــــــن+++
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك أخي الحبيب​*



*أختي الحبيبة​*:fun_oops:


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2011)

*آمين   
 الرب يباركك  *​*
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة​*:fun_oops:


*ميرسي ليك نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> *آمين
> الرب يباركك  *​


*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MAJI (19 يناير 2011)

افرحوا بالرب كل حين
لاندع الشدة وابن ابليس ان يسلب فرحنا بالرب
فرح الرب هو قوتي
شكرا للصلاة البديعة روكا
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

maji قال:


> افرحوا بالرب كل حين
> لاندع الشدة وابن ابليس ان يسلب فرحنا بالرب
> فرح الرب هو قوتي
> شكرا للصلاة البديعة روكا
> الرب يباركك


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 يناير 2011)

آميـــــن
شكرا جدااا
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## sparrow (24 يناير 2011)

امين يارب 

جميل اووي يا روكا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## fullaty (24 يناير 2011)

*لنفرح بالرب فى كل حين لانه عزاءنا الوحيد

موضوع رائع يا روكا ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> آميـــــن​
> شكرا جدااا
> 
> سلام الرب يسوع​


*ميرسي استاذي*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب
> 
> جميل اووي يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يباركك


* ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتيني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

fullaty قال:


> *لنفرح بالرب فى كل حين لانه عزاءنا الوحيد*
> 
> *موضوع رائع يا روكا ربنا يعوضك*


* ميرسي يا قمر*
*نورتي*​


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميـــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​


*امين*
*ميرسي كوكو*​


----------

